#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Cycling in Northern Lao

## spliff

:Smile:   Anyone ever done this? Offer some recommendations, routes, places to go and stay? Know anyone too grt in touch with for advice? I live in Khon Kaen. I have about 12 day to cycle in Lao. Any help or idea starters would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## ossierob

what a great adventure mate....good on ya, hope it all works out

----------


## kingwilly

I rode a couple of hours up and down the main river in Luang Prabang, does that help ?

----------


## billy the kid

take the bus to nong khai and cycle from there into Laos.
try to get a decent map before ye go
make sure you have a spring loaded saddle
as the interesting routes are tracks and can give one a right sore arse
i went to pak nam(spelling) first and then north,, all tracks and tough to ride
sometimes a few inches of sand to waddle through.
i went north of pongsali(spelling) trying to enter china from 2 points along the west border. But got fucked off by the chinese. no harm in trying.
eventually had to back down to Boten to enter.
did  a lot of camping out and built big fires to keep the local animals at bay.
you'll be going uphill most of the time so don't give up.
Beer Lao comes in real handy when the muscles start screaming at you.
If 12 days is your limit( really is a short time) then maybe you'll have to cheat and take a few buses to get around.  food can be dodgy at some restaurants in small towns so only eat where they look busy.
it might be better for you to get to Louang Prabang by tarmac road and plan from there.

----------


## cdnski12

Pretty well everything runs downhill into the Mekong River. Why not Fly to the North and Cycle South. Mostly downhill. I've rode the bus several times from Luang Prabang both ways. Going North is a hill climb ... pretty well all the way. Going south was much easier ... mostly downhill ... and I mean Mountain Hills!

----------


## Phuketrichard

have driven chiang khong, ferry to laos, up to luang namtha, muang sing, udom maxi, phongsali, luang prabang, phonsavan, vang vieng, vientaine,

have seen a few cyclists,  u better have very strong legs, most are 2 lane roads, potholed, no shoulders, on the ridge top of mtns,  Fantastic views,

get the gt-riders laos map

Note; I spent 18 months on a bicycle in India, Nepal, Thailand down to the southern tip of Indonesia. so i do understand long distance cycling

Laos would be a challenge as there are also not places to stay everywhere and the main routes get lots of trucks/bus's

----------


## spliff

Thanx. for the comments! So far I.ve planned to either drive my truck or take a train Nong Kai. Cycle into Lao. Take bus to L.Prabang. then do a rough circle L.Prabang - Pak Bing - Muang Sling - Phongali - Xam Nua - L.Prabang - Vang Vieng - Vientiane.  

A less ambitious but, perhaps a more practicle plan will be starting from L.Prabang - Pak Bing - Oudom Xai - Nong Kiaw - L.Prabang - Vang Vieng - Vientiane

Will be sure to take out some travel insurance before I go. Know any good companies?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

spliff. ive been living in lao about 8 years now, i take my hat off to for wanting to do this epic ride, but dont forget its getting fucking hot at this time of year, go for it mate, post up a trip report, and pm me if you in vientiene would love to hear how it went

----------


## beerlaodrinker

And i might as well give my mate TAFFY a shameless plug to. he was recentley made redunant from his mining gig in Lao and has now set up a very nice outlet with all the stuff the discerning farang could want,

He is quite close to the Pullman hotel

----------


## billy the kid

> dont forget its getting fucking hot


yes that will be a problem on the hill.
trick is, don't believe what you're thinking.

----------


## halen

I have been ones in Nong Khiaw which is an amazing destination for cycling and just like a paradise at a first glimpse. If  you are looking for cool charming place where you want to joy mother nature's fascinating views then must go there.

----------


## david44

Ive done a bit up near Chinese border

Dont forget to pack
1 Several puncture kits
2 A small telescopic fishing rod as a hazard flag handy for deterring dogs while fixing punctures also
Of course in the few settlements can get bike spares, esp for Chinese bikes.
Insect repellent and plenty of acceptable local cash kip baht dollars or kwai all good in Bokeo as few ATMs

Bon Voyage post yer pix please

----------


## fishlocker

Jeez, Long trip as spliffs' last post on this was years ago. Did he ever make it back? It would make a great thread. 

What happened spliff, did you ever do the tour?

Are we going to have to send in Martin Sheen in to extract him?

----------


## billy the kid

was thinking the same. maybe found spliff paradise.

do they still have dodgy people with guns hiding in the jungle.
they came out now and again to rob folk.
He was travelling on his own ?
i do know they did set traps with a smile.
hope he's ok.

----------


## Latindancer

He last posted a few days ago, so still alive.


https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...ml#post3172555

----------


## billy the kid

> did you ever do the tour?


maybe not then.

----------


## spliff

finestkind...

----------


## DrWilly

wonderful thread.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But marginally better than Prancer's non existent thread.





> He last posted a few days ago, so still alive.





> https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-as...ml#post3172555




*vBulletin Message*No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------

